# 2005 Passat V6 30v random misfire #6 cyl. misfire



## sleproc (Nov 8, 2007)

I've cleared this code a few times, recently I've changed the coil pack, still show signs of the #6 misfire. I understand the #6 plug is on the right side front ( drivers side ). The closest plug. I've changed the plugs about 3months ago. When I first notice the code. I've cleared then and now its back. Anyone got any Ideas? I been looking for some performance parts for this Beautiful Veh. I just can't find any intakes or exhaust system. Help


----------



## sleproc (Nov 8, 2007)

*Bump*

Someone please help me.


----------



## dbcarney (Oct 1, 2009)

*Cylinder 6 is at firewall*

Have you checked resistance of all plug wires as you might have a bad wire. Standing in front of your car facing the rear , left front plug as #1 ,next #2 and #3 closest to firewall... Right hand side first plug is #4 , middle is #5 and closest to firewall is #6. When you changed plugs was there any oil on the plugs ? if so you might have leaking seals and valve cover gaskets which can cause a misfire. Also look up vacuum leaks as the black plastic lines they use get brittle with age and break easily which can also lead to a misfire.. ..I just got done doing my 03 and had also changed PCV Valve and the brittle plastic lines associated with it.. If you're going to replace valve cover gaskets I would suggest looking up Blauparts on youtube as they have a comprehensive set of videos taking you step by step.. The 3 for a 30 Valve V6 are :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sa75kM1NkQk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V2YFHRTD3JE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pJ-Q1OWIvLw

Firing order diagram :
http://firingorders.allinfoaboutautorepairs.com/index.php?page=31477


----------



## sleproc (Nov 8, 2007)

*05 misfire*

thanks, I change the plug over the weekend. no oil, just gummy with gas smell. today I had to clear the code again #6 misfire


----------



## dbcarney (Oct 1, 2009)

*Did you check ignition wire resistance ?*

If your wires are original I would replace them or at least check them all for resistance


----------



## sleproc (Nov 8, 2007)

*05 misfire*

I replace the #6 plug & wire (new). After Code came back #P0306 , now I'm starting to get the misfire again. Not sure what's going on now!


----------



## afawal2012 (Jan 9, 2013)

Are you running 91+ octane gas? You could have a bad injector.

If all electrical systems are working then there is an issue with fuel/fuel delivery.


----------



## jacobaudi81 (Nov 14, 2007)

Bad injector


----------

